# Waterworld



## aphonopelma1313 (Mar 20, 2013)

Here a huge one:

1



Handrail... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

2



Half rounded... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

3



Roof construction... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

4



Tiles... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

5



Alot of lines... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

6



You can't reach the sky... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

7



Clean lines... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

8



You break your ass, if you jump... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow that is awesome! What a space. Lovely pics too


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 20, 2013)

For some strange reason, I have the sudden urge to go to a swimming pool with my camera.....

anyway, that's awesome, cheers for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 20, 2013)

Superb building,thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 20, 2013)

Great to see a swimming pool that hasn't been chavved, nice1!


----------



## T Bubb (Mar 21, 2013)

MrDan said:


> Great to see a swimming pool that hasn't been chavved, nice1!


indeed, great photos, looks new in a way, any reason why it was abandoned?


----------



## paymaster (Mar 21, 2013)

What country is this in?
Gissa clue.


----------



## shatners (Mar 21, 2013)

Lovely old place that


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 21, 2013)

That's one superb building !!


----------



## night crawler (Mar 21, 2013)

Seems such a waste, great photos.


----------



## skankypants (Mar 21, 2013)

I like this a lot!great shots...


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 21, 2013)

Personally I like words as well as pics


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 21, 2013)

PaulPowers said:


> Personally I like words as well as pics



There is Paul...



> Here a huge one:



Just thankful it was a photo of the pool and nothing else


----------



## sonyes (Mar 21, 2013)

Love it!!! Great pics.


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thats a pretty cool looking pool, its certainly different to the norm. Nice pics.


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thx to all...


----------

